# Fragen zu HTC Vive Pro



## Dr_Murr (4. August 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe ein paar Fragen zur HTC Vive Pro und allgemein. Kenne mich mit VR-Brillen noch nicht aus. Habe lediglich in einem Laden gegen Geld gespielt.

Die Fragen:

1. In dem Laden waren für ein Multiplayer-Spiel 2 Räume eingerichtet (Spiel funktionierte mit Teleport, war dieser Zombie-Shooter). Auf der Herstellerseite sehe ich 2 Personen in einem Raum spielen. Geht das bei einem solchen Spiel denn, ohne sich in die Quere zu kommen?

2. Es wurde ja der Wireless Adapter veröffentlicht. Wie ist der Aufbau? Muss der PC im selben Raum stehen wie der Wireless Adapter? (wäre alles einfach in einer PDF-Anleitung nachzuschauen, aber die braucht man wohl nicht, man will ja nicht von gestern sein)

3. Welche VR-Brillen haben eine Dioptrieneinstellung? Ich bin kurzsichtig, sehe auf die Nähe hervorragend. Tatsächlich schaut man bei so einer VR-Brille ja nur in die Nähe. Als ich mit der HTC Vive Pro gespielt habe hatte ich meine Fernbrille auf. Aber ist das überhaupt nötig?

4. Ist die HTC Vive Pro derzeit die technisch beste VR-Brille oder welche ist das? Lässt sich das sagen?

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Astra-Coupe (4. August 2019)

Hallo Stefan, ich steige gerade selbst in VR ein und habe jetzt einige Tage des einlesens und ausprobierens hinter mir. Vielleicht kann ich dir also ein bisschen unter die Arme greifen bei deinen ersten Schritten. 


Also erstmal kann ich dir den YouTube Kanal von "VoodooDE VR" empfehlen. Der Kerl ist zwar ein bisschen schräg drauf aber hat mir mit seinen Videos viel geholfen beim Start. Los ging es bei mir, als ich vor einigen Tagen das Video auf PCGH zur Valve Index gesehen habe und wusste, die will ich haben. Nach meinen Recherchen aber, habe ich mich letztlich aber für eine *Pimax 5k+, inkl. HTC Deluxe Audio Strap in Kombination mit einem Lighthouse 1 Empfängerset und den neuen Valve Index Controllern* entschieden. Die Pimax Brillen sind nicht am hochwertigsten verarbeitet, das hat aber den Vorteil, du bekommst sie auf Alternate im Outlet zum Spottpreis. Meine war fast 300€ günstiger zum Originalpreis, da brauche ich kein eBay mehr wenn ich dafür die Gewährleistung eines Händlers bekomme.  Für mich erscheint das nun bestellte Set, nach allem gelesenen und gesehenem als das Beste aus allen Welten momentan. 

Die Pimax hat ein riesiges Field of View, das alle anderen Headsets übertrifft am Markt und das am höchsten auflösende Display. Ich habe mich für die 5k+ entschieden, da die Displays mit ihrer nativen Auflösung angesteuert werden können und nicht wie bei der Pimax 8k herumskaliert wird. Klar hätte diese nochmal mehr Pixel und die Bildqualität an sich wäre besser aber auf Skalierungsmatsch hab ich keine Lust und die 2080Ti wird schon mit der 5k+ ordentlich schwitzen müssen. Die Schwarzwerte der LCDs sind zwar nicht perfekt aber das bringt mich nicht um - wenn mich das stören würde, gibt es noch eine Pimax 5k+ mit OLEDs wo es gegen Aufpreis von schlappen 200€ ca dann wieder schwärzer aussieht aber wieder verwaschener in anderen Bereichen.  

Das Lighthouse 1 Empfängerset wurde es, nachdem ich mal geschaut habe wo die Unterschiede zur neuen V2.0 der Valve Index und der HTC Pro liegen. Die 2.0er Empfänger sind wohl leiser, es lassen sich bis zu 4 davon koppeln (statt 2 bei V1) und sie sind günstiger in der Herstellung. Da die V1 jedoch beim Händler nur die hälfte kostet (nichts zu sehen davon, das V2 günstiger wäre), habe ich mir einfach davon 2 bestellt. V1.0 kann wohl mit sämtlichen Geräten der ersten und zweiten Generation, während V2 wohl nur Geräte der zweiten Generation findet. Ich habe keine 90m² für die man V2 benötigen würde und das lautere Summen der Motoren stört mich sicher nicht mit Headset. Wieso also 200€ pro Basisstation der zweiten Gen bezahlen, wenn es Gen1 für 119€ pro Station schon beim Händler als Neuware mit Garantie gibt? Der günstigste Anbieter für die Gen2 wäre Valve aber hier dauert es ewig mal einen Einladungslink für die Indexgeräte zu bekommen, da die Verfügbarkeit so schlecht ist im Moment.

Zum Schluss die Valve Index Controller, die mir eine Fingersteuerung out of the Box ermöglichen und mir in den Videos im Netz richtig gut gefallen haben. Sehr viele Leute sind der Meinung, DAS ist das absolut geilste an Valves VR Einstieg und ich muss sagen, ich bin geneigt ihnen recht zu geben. Das Headset ist toll (vor allem die absolut saubere Verarbeitung, Komfort etc) und für mich knapp hinter der Pimax gelandet aber das FOV also der sichtbare Bereich, ist für mich einfach das A und O bei VR Headsets. Ich mag nicht ständig das Gefühl haben, als ob ich durch ein Fenster in die andere Welt blicke - nein, ich will das Gefühl mittendrin zu stehen und dazu braucht es momentan einfach ne Pimax.  Hier gibt es einfach kaum noch Rand und auch der Aufsatz für Fingersteuerung von Leap Motion ist scheinbar auch bald verfügbar, wenn man keine Valve Index Controller bekommt zum Beispiel.


Zu deinen Fragen nun: 

1) Du kannst natürlich mit zwei Personen in einem Raum spielen, so lange dieser Platz genug bietet und wenn das Geld nicht aufhält sich zwei VR fähige Rechner und Ausstattungen leisten zu können.  Bei der Konfiguration des Spielfeldes, gibst du dem System ja deinen "Spielplatz" vor und wie viel Platz du hast. Dazu musst du beim Einrichten von Lighthouse über Steam VR das Spielfeld mit deinem Controller abgehen. Danach bekommst du eine Warnung, sobald du deinen aufgezeichneten Grenzen zu nah kommst.  Somit werde ich also gewarnt, wenn ich Spieler zwei bei der Erfahrung auf den Pelz rücke und kann mich von seinem Spielfeld weiter entfernen. 

2) Ich habe mich mit dem TPCast nicht sonderlich stark befasst, da dieser wohl nicht für die Pimax funktioniert aber am Rand habe ich was mitbekommen, daß du für den PC eine Empfängerbox bekommst und deine Erweiterung vom Headset dann quasi ein Hochleistungsnetzwerk aufbauen und so miteinander kommunizieren. Jedoch ist die Powerbank/Akku, die das betreibt wohl spätestens nach 2 Stunden durch und ich kann mir vorstellen, das würde mich auf Dauer dann nerven. Letztlich zocke ich zwar nichtmehr so oft aber dafür dann deutlich länger als 2 Stunden und VR ist halt wenig immersiv wenn ich ständig die Batterien wechseln muss glaube ich. 

3) VR Brillen mit Dioptrineinstellung sind mir gänzlich unbekannt. Du musst das so sehen, die Linsen in den HMD's sind speziell geschliffen, damit dieses Erlebnis überhaupt funktionieren kann wenn du mit deinen Augen direkt vor zwei Monitoren bist. Da es unzählige Kombinationen von Sehstärken auf beiden Augen gibt, wäre das ein fast unmögliches Ding, hier von den Herstellern zu verlangen jedem eine passende Linse zur Verfügung zu stellen. Stattdessen wird dir bei den meisten Headsets ermöglicht, mit deiner eigenen Brille das Headset zu benutzen. Manchmal gibt es etwas dickere Polsterungen, damit man mit der Brille nicht die Linsen zerkratzt. Letztlich hast du als Brillenträger aber wohl die Eigenverantwortung, durch ausprobieren die Beste für dich selbst zu finden. Anhand der Videos von besagten YouTuber, würde ich jetzt mal behaupten, da wäre die Index von Valve evtl die beste Brille. Dort passt er problemlos mit seiner amerikanischen Polizistenbrille drunter und es sah sehr komfortabel aus trotz allem. Bei meiner Pimax braucht man wohl dickere Polster für ein paar Euro, was ich in einem Bericht mal gelesen hatte. Soviel zum Thema Dioptrin, ich denke aber du hast die Option für den Augenabstand wohl Fehlinterpretiert. Hierfür gibt es an einigen Brillen einen Regler, der die Linsen weiter zusammen oder auseinanderfahren lässt. Hat aber nichts mit deiner Dioptrinzahl zu tun sondern einfach damit, wie weit bei verschiedenen Nutzern die Augen auseinanderliegen.  

4) Die HTC Vive Pro ist die wohl mit Abstand teuerste (für das Gebotene) aber sicherlich nicht die Beste Brille denke ich mal.  Ich habe wie gesagt nun viele Tage mit lesen und forschen verbracht und muss sagen, von der HTC Pro musste ich mich auch erstmal gedanklich wieder trennen. Irgendwie habe ich früher, als ich mich weniger damit befasst hatte, ständig den Eindruck vermittelt bekommen, diese wäre das non plus ultra aber je mehr ich mir Vergleiche durchlas und Videos geschaut habe, musste ich feststellen das sie garnicht so besonders zu sein scheint. Klar ist sie nicht schlecht und die Verarbeitung ist toll aber wenn ich da an viele Vergleichsbilder denke von den eingebauten Displays dann gute Nacht. ^^ Also für das Geld habe ich mir da definitiv was anderes drunter vorgestellt, weshalb ich dann eben bei Pimax gelandet bin. Würde ich einfach ein sorglos Paket suchen, wäre das wohl die Valve Index gewesen für knappe 1100€. Alles top in dem Paket, nur das FOV und die Qualität des Bildes hat noch Potential nach oben aber hey, die Brille bietet zumindest etwas mehr FOV als ihre anderen Konkurrenten auf dem Markt (ausgenommen der Pimax) und wer sich nicht mit verschiedenen Softwareinstallationen und Einstellungen rumärgern möchte, ist wohl bei Valve nicht gänzlich falsch aufgehoben. Habe wirklich auch lange überlegt mir Index komplett im Set zu holen aber wenn ich in all den Videos der YouTuber jedesmal höre, wie dieses FOV Einfluss auf das VR Erlebnis nimmt für sie (und ich das selbst schonmal ausprobieren konnte), da musste ich einfach mein eigenes Bundle schnüren. Wenn ich schon soviel Geld ausgebe für VR dann bitte auch das Beste derzeit verfügbare.

Summa summarum habe ich jetzt knapp 570€ für die Brille (Alternate Outlet), 240€ für die Basisstationen (Alternate) und 350€ für die Valve Index Controller bezahlt (Privat über Kleinanzeigen, da Valve mir nach wie vor keinen Einladungslink zugesendet hatte) - also ca. 1200€ für das Gesamtpaket und alles Neuware. Wenn man dagegen den Preis für die HTC Pro Varianten stellt und das was man bekommt, wäre man irgendwie schon seltsam drauf noch die HTC Pro zu holen glaube ich. Zumindest wenn man sie neu kauft - eBay gibt es diese Sets ja oft knapp für die Hälfte dann passt Preis und Leistung wieder etwas besser finde ich. 


So Stefan, ich hoffe du hast bis hierher durchgehalten und bekamst ein paar sinnvolle Eindrücke, die dir deine Entscheidung erleichtern oder zumindest helfen eine bessere zu treffen! Ich weiß, ich schreibe gerne und viel aber ein gutes Gespräch endet ja auch nicht nach zwei Minuten, zumindest wenn es mit Inhalt gefüllt ist. Wünsche dir noch ein schönes Wochenende und viel Spaß beim Thema durchwälzen. Es gibt sehr viel zu lernen wenn man möchte. 

LG

Markus


----------



## Dr_Murr (5. August 2019)

Wow, das ist ja super ausführlich, vielen Dank. Nein, ich bin natürlich immer froh, wenn ich viel Input bekomme. Ich will jetzt nur ganz kurz antworten (bin um 8 aus dem Urlaub zurückgekommen, arbeite morgen, wenn auch spät).

Von der Pimax 5k+ hatte ich etwas in einem Testbericht im Internet gelesen. Irgendetwas von tollem Blickwinkel habe ich gelesen. Und dass sie zwar eine hohe Auflösung hätte, aber ausschließlich durch Upscaling. Miese Verarbeitungsqualität. Interessant, da von dir etwas anderes zu hören. Werde mich näher damit beschäftigen.

An anderer Stelle im Internet stand (muss nochmal schauen wo), dass manche Brillen eine Dioptrienkorrektur hätten, allerdings nur gleiche Werte auf beiden Augen. Dass man die Brille auflassen kann wurde dort auch genannt. So hatte ich das in dem Laden ja auch gemacht. Ob man die Fernbrille überhaupt braucht, fragte ich mich, nachdem ich gelesen hatte, dass das Auge eigentlich nur in die Nähe schaut, aber so getäuscht wird, als würde es in die Ferne schauen.

Das Spiel damals in dem Laden war Arizona Sunshine (also kein ganz neues). Wenn du dir sicher bist, dass die dort 2 Rechner haben müssen, um den Storymodus zu zweit zu spielen, ist das schonmal gut zu wissen. Wie gesagt, bin noch völliger Anfänger mit der Technik. Hätte mir das auch anders vorstellen können. Nachfragen könnte ich natürlich, jedoch nur telefonisch, der Laden ist von mir 700 km entfernt in der Hauptstadt Österreichs.

Vielen Dank schon mal, hat mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (5. August 2019)

Hey nochmal Stefan,

also zum Thema Arizona Sunshine habe ich zB das hier auf Reddit gefunden Local co-op/multiplayer games for two Vives (NOT asymmetric)? : Vive aber das liest sich trotzdem, als ob man zwei Rechner zwingend benötigen würde. Irgendwo muss die Leistung ja auch herkommen für jede Brille jeweils zwei Bilder zu berechnen, sagt zumindest mein Verstand. Wäre trotzdem interessant ob jemand hierzu was genaueres weiß. 

Die Pimax hat tatsächlich keine so tolle Verarbeitung, wie die Konkurrenzprodukte, das stimmt. Im Netz gab es wohl Reviews von der ersten Generation, die sogar von brechenden Gehäusen sprachen. Einer der Gründe, weshalb ich bei meinen Recherchen da auch nochmal ein scharfes Auge drauf geworfen habe. Klar hätte ich gerne die Qualität einer Valve Index, vor allem für den Preis den man auch für die Pimax bezahlen muss aber naja, die aktuell ausgelieferten Brillen leiden wohl "nur noch" an nicht ganz so guten Spaltmaßen. Damit kann ich leben wenn ich sehe, das die Technik dahinter wenigstens das non plus ultra ist momentan. Trotzdem habe ich lieber vom Händler gekauft, man weiß ja nie wie viel Glück man selbst hat bei sowas.  Upscaling macht aber wie gesagt nur die 8k Version der Pimax, da sie als Eingangssignal die selbe Auflösung erhält wie die 5k+ von mir. Hat zwar einen verringerten Fliegengittereffekt aber leider wird das Bild halt matschiger. Da ich lieber ein möglichst scharfes Bild als 4k Spieler haben möchte, war für mich die Entscheidung zur 5k+ fast unumgänglich. Lieber ein paar Pixel weniger aber knackig scharfe, native Auflösung.

Wegen den Dioptrinwerten, würde es mich sehr stark verwundern wenn es dazu tatsächlich reguläre Angebote geben würde. Ich habe bei meinen Recherchen sicher mehrere Stunden Videomaterial auf deutsch und englisch gesichtet, zu allen großen VR Herstellern und in keinem einzigen war jemals von so etwas die Rede. Persönlich wäre das auch für mich interessant, da ich auch Brille tragen (sollte).  Wie gesagt, der Augenabstand war bei einigen justierbar aber auch nicht bei allen, worauf ich mit meinem riesen Schädel auch wert gelegt hatte bei der Pimax. 

LG und hoffe du bist einigermaßen Fit für die Arbeit


----------



## Dr_Murr (5. August 2019)

Ja, da ich sowieso chronisch krank bin, sollte ich vorsichtig sein mit nächtlichem Durchmachen, wenn ich irgendwann wieder gesund werden will... Ich hoffe einfach, mich etwas ablenken zu können, dass ich nicht sterbe oder die Krankheit nicht so schlimm wird, dass ich nichts mehr spielen kann.

Zum Thema:

Wenn ich mich mit den Leistungen der aktuellsten Grafikkarten beschäftige (VR bedeutet für mich dann auch den Eigenbau eines komplett neuen Rechners), würde ich auch eher vermuten, dass man 2 Rechner braucht. Bei einer Super Mario Landschaft wäre das vielleicht anders. Ich werde mich melden, wenn ich in Wien angerufen habe.

Das mit den Dioptrien finde ich nicht mehr. Ich bin sicher, es so gelesen zu haben. Stimmen dürfte es allerdings nicht. Diese Information von Chip.de scheint eher valide zu sein: HTC Vive und Co: VR-Brille als Brillentraeger nutzen - geht das? - CHIP

Man muss also selbst ausprobieren, ob es ohne Brille geht als Kurzsichtiger, über Erfahrungsberichte würde ich mich natürlich freuen.


----------



## Kelemvor (6. August 2019)

Naja, eine Möglichkeit wären Kontaktlinsen, die andere Linsenn im Headset.
VR Optiker - Sehstaerke Einsaetze fuer Virtual Reality Brillen


----------



## Astra-Coupe (6. August 2019)

Na das hört sich ja alles andere als nach einer schnell ausgestandenen Krankheit an, auf jeden Fall schon einmal gute Besserung und toi toi toi, das alles zu deinem Besten verlaufen wird Stefan. 

Zum Thema, ja im Moment sind die Grafikkarten auf dem Markt noch nicht 100% VR ideal. Selbst mit meiner 2080Ti rechne ich damit, für einige Spiele Abstriche an Grafikqualität machen zu müssen. In den meisten Testvideos wird für die Pimax, mit den am höchsten aufgelösten Displays auf dem Markt momentan, davon ausgegangen, das es wohl noch 1-2 Grafikkartengenerationen dauern wird um die aktuell verfügbaren Top Titel in bester Auflösung und ohne Abstriche mit voller FPS/Herz Rate wiedergeben zu können. Mehr Leistung schadet da wohl nicht aber ist halt immer eine Sache des Geldbeutels. Die über 1000€ für die Grafikkarte muss man auch erstmal aus dem Ärmel schütteln können und dann kommt ein aktueller Untersatz ja auch noch dazu. Wollte eigtl auch meinen 1700X gegen einen 3900X austauschen zuletzt aber letztlich bringt mir der starke Prozessor in 4k Auflösung meist ohnehin kaum Vorteile beim zocken, währen der 1700X für meine Arbeit auch schon ordentlich Leistung liefert. Deshalb entschied ich mich mit dem Budget eben jetzt für mein erstes VR Setup, da ich mir davon ein tolles "aha"-Erlebnis verspreche während ein neuer Monitor samt Prozessor und Mainboard wohl eher ernüchternde Vorteile gebracht hätte für den Geldaufwand. Mal sehen ob ich es bereuen werde aber ich denke eher nicht. Hab schon meine Spielesammlung um gut zwei dutzend neue VR Titel erweitert, die es dann erstmal zum austesten gilt... freu mich schon, auch wenn Valve die Auslieferung der Controller schon wieder nicht gebacken bekommt und erste Verzögerungen beim Versand mitgeteilt hat. Alternate hat die Bestellung der VR Brille und der Lighthouse Sensoren auch noch nicht hinbekommen - irgendwie wollen die mir das nicht wirklich gönnen, meine letzten paar Tage Urlaub dieses Jahr noch ausgiebig nutzen zu können. 

Wegen der VR Brille geb ich dir dann bescheid, wenn ich meine ersten, eigenen Erfahrungen damit gemacht habe. Habe jetzt zwar keinen großen Bedarf an einer Brille mit knapp -1 Dioptrin aber ich denke ich werde merken ob es mit oder ohne besser aussieht.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (7. August 2019)

Dr_Murr schrieb:


> Wow, das ist ja super ausführlich, vielen Dank. Nein, ich bin natürlich immer froh, wenn ich viel Input bekomme. Ich will jetzt nur ganz kurz antworten (bin um 8 aus dem Urlaub zurückgekommen, arbeite morgen, wenn auch spät).
> 
> Von der Pimax 5k+ hatte ich etwas in einem Testbericht im Internet gelesen. Irgendetwas von tollem Blickwinkel habe ich gelesen. Und dass sie zwar eine hohe Auflösung hätte, aber ausschließlich durch Upscaling. Miese Verarbeitungsqualität. Interessant, da von dir etwas anderes zu hören. Werde mich näher damit beschäftigen.
> 
> ...




Die Pimax 5K hat kein Upscaling, nur die 8K arbeitet damit. Allerdings muss man reichlich GPU-Power mitbringen, um die 5K (erst recht die 8K) mit der vollen Pixelzahl zu versorgen, sonst braucht es in fordernden Titeln eben Upscaling im Rechner.

Bezüglich der Eingangsfragen:

1. Es können beliebig viele Geräte in einem Lighthouse-Bereich genutzt werden, solange physisch genug Platz und sie sich nicht verdecken. Die Geräte kommunizieren überhaupt nicht mit den Basisstationen, die wissen also gar nicht wieviele Headsets gerade unterwegs sind. Und die Headsets sehen nur die Emitter, wissen aber nicht, dass jemand anderes in die gleiche Richtung guckt. Nur bei der Aktivierung der Controller musst du gegebenenfalls aufpassen, dass sie dem richtigen Rechner zugeordnet werden. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere nutzt HTC da aber ganz normales Bluetooth, welches bekanntermaßen für den Betrieb von sehr vielen Endgeräten gedacht ist. Vorsicht aber vor physischen Komplikationen: Da jede Rechner und jeder Nutzer denkt, er wäre der einzige im System, muss man ausreichend Sicherheitsabstand zwischen beiden Spielbereichen einplanen, damit es zu keinen Kollisionen kommt. Bei weniger als 8 m Raumlänge sehe ich keine Chance für so ein Setup.

2. Die Wireless-Adapter können die benötigte Datenrate nur im 60-GHz-Band erreichen, dass Wände nicht durchdringt. Zumindest TP-Cast hat schon Probleme, wenn der Sender auf Tischhöhe steht und man sich von ihm weg bückt, sodass der eigene Kopf in der Empfangsstrecke liegt. Idealerweise bringt man ihn also mittig über der Spielfläche an. Von da aus kann man aber Kabel in den Nachbarraum legen, wenn man möchte.

3. Es Diptrienkorrektur gibt es nirgendwo. Mir wäre auch nicht bekannt, wie das ohne ein sehr aufwendiges System mit mehreren zusätzlichen Linsen überhaupt funktionieren sollte. Es gibt sind aber teilweise geschliffene Einsätze für die Headsets verfügbar (vergl. Nachrüstlösungen für Taucherbrillen), Kontaktlinsen funktioneren wie gewohnt und viele Brillenträger kommen auch mit ihrer normalen Brille im Headset klar. Die Vive bietet hier die besseren Voraussetzungen. Wenn du weitsichtig bist, kannst du auch mal die Rift ohne Brille ausprobieren – zumindest rein subjektiv liegt der Fokuspunkt des normalen Linsensystems in der Ferne. Anmerkung: "Brille unter Headset" klappt bei der Pimax quasi gar nicht und würde deren Hauptvorteil ad absurdum führen. Allgemein sind Brillenträger oft an eine beschränktes FoV gewöhnt. 

4. Die Vive Pro ist das beste PC-Headset mit OLED. Ich persönlich mag sie deswegen, aber wenn man nur eine Komponente rausnimmt, gewinnt jemand anders und die Pro ist weiterhin viel zu teuer. Als bester Luxus-Kompromiss gilt aktuell Valves Index, als gute, deutlich günstigere Einsteigerlösung die Rift-S.


----------



## Dr_Murr (27. Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

danke nochmal für eure Hilfe damals vor über 2 Jahren. Es tut mir leid, wenn ich mich nicht gemeldet hatte. Ich weiß nicht mehr, wie genau es damals war, jedenfalls ging es mir damals mit Sicherheit gar nicht gut, da ich diese Krankheit noch nicht so lange hatte und sie nicht unter Kontrolle war. Auch heute ist die Krankheit nicht weg und es ist fraglich, ob sie ganz wegzubekommen ist, aber mit den damaligen Einschränkungen, auch vom Gehirn her, wäre es sicher nicht gut gewesen, eine VR-Brille zu kaufen. Zwar sind diese Einschränkungen seit 1,5 Jahren weg, aber trotzdem wird es manchmal auch wieder schlechter.

Jetzt bin ich mir sicher, dass ich mir ein Headset samt Ausstattung kaufe, auch weil ich jetzt jemand habe, um ggf. auch Multiplayertitel zu spielen. Davor habe ich dann ohne VR gespielt...

Ich würde bei meiner PC-Ausstattung bleiben, da die auch heute noch nicht ganz schlecht ist: CPU 3950X, Graka 2080ti, 32 GB RAM, sehr schnelle SSD, Wakü mit gutem Übertaktungsspielraum, auch für die Graka.

Jetzt gibt es seit damals ja einige neue Brillen. Von daher würden mich eure aktuellen Empfehlungen / Erfahrungen interessieren, vielleicht auch noch der Erfahrungsbericht mit der Pimax 5K+. Diesmal werde ich wirklich eine kaufen, voraussichtlich noch diese Woche.

Gerne würde ich auch testen gehen, halte mich aber grundsätzlich eher gerade zurück, denn mit dieser Krankheit Corona zu bekommen könnte besonders schlecht sein.

Nach dem, was ich bis jetzt geschaut habe, dürfte eine Pimax 8kx die Leistung meiner Grafikkarte übersteigen bei neueren Spielen. Ich kenne einige Benchmarks für meine Grafikkarte mit 4K-Spielen (ohne VR). Da frage ich mich dann tatsächlich, ob überhaupt eine 3090 Grafikkarte das packen kann mit 2mal 4K und ob meine Karte die Leistung anderer Headsets packt. Und wenn ich lese, Pimax will Ende 2022 eine 12K-Brille auf den Markt bringen, wie soll das überhaupt eine Grafikkarte dieser oder der nächsten Generation schaffen?

Was jetzt für mich auf den ersten Blick auch gegen Pimax spricht sind die erwähnten Probleme für Brillenträger, wobei es solche Einsätze vom VR-Optiker ja auch nur für Oculus, Valve und HTC gibt, aber nicht für Pimax. Für Pimax soll es ja auch Einsätze geben laut dem genannten YouTuber. Ob diese verfügbar sind, habe ich noch nicht geschaut. Wie sieht es eigentlich bei Pimax mit der Kalibrierung aus? Ich habe da gelesen, dass einige Leute unzufrieden sind. Wenn ich die Brille jedes Mal eine halbe Stunde kalibrieren muss für die optimalen Einstellungen, wenn ich von einem Spiel zum anderen wechsle, bin ich auch nicht 100% zufrieden.

LG
Stefan


----------

